# Gotta love a free cage



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

So my buddy cleaned out his rental property after the tenant moved out, and he found a brand new bird cage unassembled still in the box.
He offered it to me if I helped him take a load to the dump... i graciously accepted 

Its a A&E Flight Cage, its 32w x 21d x 36h, and there's plenty of room for my 2 ringnecks, who absolutely love it.
They are usually out of the cage all day, i just got them locked up for a few days so they know that is their new cage.

As a side note, I thought A&E was supposed to be a quality company... Granted the cage was in the back of a garage at a rental unit, but it was still packaged and unopened, but there are numerous bent bars, screw holes that are not straight and thusly stripped the screws, the tray was cracked, the cage is black but the tray is white...etc. I have gotten the cheaper no-name cages off amazon that were much better quality than this... just saying.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Wow what a great deal for you!! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Missing screws or mismatched color tray or not, you got a heck of a deal here! These cages are worth at least $150! I say, enjoy it!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Greg, I had some of those same issues with my prevue hendryx. Overall I am happy with the product I received for the price I paid. Your price was better though...


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

What a steal!  They look happy in there


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Great deal


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe it was a "second" that they got and got it cheap? You know, like, a forklift broke the crates or something? You'll probably never know, but at least your price was right! :thumbsup:


----------

